# Any of you hunt strawberry?



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Is so how did you do? I have only heard one report from up there and it was good so imagine some of you did the same? Let us know por favor!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bump, so no one went to the berry?


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Mabey we should just go up there and see for our selves...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty much.... road trip in a couple weeks?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Deal.... Let the ducks get pretty. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Deal.... Let the ducks get pretty. :mrgreen:


Cool... gives me time to get paid and pick up more shells to make up for my scare tactics I used on the opener. :lol:


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

I cant go until 3 weeks cause of the deer hunt in 2 weeks..so if you guys go before that I would like to catch up another time!! who knows nothin wrong with huntin 2 weekends in a row right?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

Not to discourage you guys, but unless the weather is miserable, don't bother. I've hunted it quite a few times and only shot one duck. The ducks don't come in close to the shore and don't fly alot. Just my two cents, I think people who hunt it a lot might do better because they know secret spots or have a boat?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, the good thing is is that the water gets nasty most days in the fall. :mrgreen: Where have you hunted?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

it is tough to pull birds in most of the time at the berry, because they get a pretty good education early in the season.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Yeah, the good thing is is that the water gets nasty most days in the fall. :mrgreen: Where have you hunted?


Dude, I think you and I have it dialed in. Your spot sounds like a winner, the other spot we talked about sounds good and honestly, I don't have a problem with two weekends in a row. Nice thing is that the waders my wife wore will fit my daughter too so as long as I bundle her up, she's a tough kid and will hack it right there with me. (I've tested this theory so I'm not just saying that.)


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

care to pm me, riverrat, about all these spots graf has been blabbin to you about??? im pretty sure he was warned about telling and taking others to my spots. and what do ya know, i dont even get the invite


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> care to pm me, riverrat, about all these spots graf has been blabbin to you about??? im pretty sure he was warned about telling and taking others to my spots. and what do ya know, i dont even get the invite


The ladders, fishing while hunting.... and the bread eaters you can whack with a bat at Strawberry marina. :lol: Hopefully those weren't too big of a secret to give away.


----------



## duckkilla (Feb 19, 2008)

I hunted the berry on the opener there were alot of groups and alot of shooting we ended up with 14 between 4 probably the best i have every done up there i have hunted it many times with mixed succsess the birds get smart quick your best bet is to spot and stalk imo.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> care to pm me, riverrat, about all these spots graf has been blabbin to you about??? im pretty sure he was warned about telling and taking others to my spots. and what do ya know, i dont even get the invite


Oh great, Facer is having another bad week. Listen dude, no hunt has even been planned so quite whining. We are just talking about getting up there to strawberry bay on a windy afternoon. No secrets there.. Maybe if you didnt bag on me all the time on here about not being able to shoot or fish I would want to talk to you more about stuff. And about giving away secret spots, all yours except one are only accessible by boat. We dont have one so that wouldnt work... Get over it. :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

duckkilla said:


> I hunted the berry on the opener there were alot of groups and alot of shooting we ended up with 14 between 4 probably the best i have every done up there i have hunted it many times with mixed succsess the birds get smart quick your best bet is to spot and stalk imo.


This thread is not about giving away spots or fighting on-line. Its about finding out how the opener was at strawberry which was my second choice on where to go. Thanks for the report Duckkilla thats what i'm talking about!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You might also try the Indian Creek bay. There's usually quite a few of them there, and you have good access.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There are plenty of places on the lake to hunt but have you guys ever considered hunting some of the many ponds around the strawberry area? You can duck and grouse hunt all in a day if you get away from the big lake and go up one of the many roads around strawberry.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> You might also try the Indian Creek bay. There's usually quite a few of them there, and you have good access.


I've looked at that.... haven't ever hunted there but honestly it seems like if you can get to any little point or something at the mouth of a bay and be visible, some ducks will find their way over to you. Lots of easy access points around the lake so finding something to hunt out there shouldn't be that difficult... of course, once the birds figure out where they want to be, things kinda seem to slow down and the hunting gets tougher.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I have hunted strawberry a lot in years past. I was up there on Fri. (working, not hunting), and I didn't see hardly any birds. There were a few coots near Bryants fork, and nothing in the bay, and nothing in the Renegade side. I plan on hitting the berry sometime myself, but I think I'm going to give it a couple of weeks at least. Knowledge of the reservoir helps a lot if want to do well once the birds do come in. Good luck to you guys.


----------

